# Leica camera shop(s) in Dubai?



## Guest

Hey Folks.

I love photography... and now I'm looking to get ride of my Nikon D40x camera and moving into a smaller digi cam...

I was wondering if there is a Leica camera shop in Dubai?

Im interesting in the following 3; 

D-LUX 4










image sample










M8










mage sample










M8.2 (similar to M8)










image sample










For those Photography freaks please do comment  and for those who are photogenic feel free to comment  

Thanks.
-Joey


----------



## irishxpat

hassleblad h3d-31 the only option £14,000 seriously the cannon eos5d mk 2 has21million pixels is best point and shoot consider dslr gives better scope of work


----------



## Guest

Bro - why would I want a Hasselbald? It's too big too professional and not practical of quick snaps.

I need a Leica dude  It's a nice, simple & retro sexy cam 

-Joey


----------



## dizzyizzy

JoeyDee said:


> Bro - why would I want a Hasselbald? It's too big too professional and not practical of quick snaps.
> 
> I need a Leica dude  It's a nice, simple & retro sexy cam
> 
> -Joey


get a Holga!!


----------



## Guest

dizzyizzy said:


> get a Holga!!


We have comedians on the forum 








Izzy Dizzy Bizzy girl! I got no time to waist - Im leaving to L.A on friday and I need a new camera to fit my side pocket


----------



## bigdave

whats up with all these 35mm lookin cameras? Is this a joke thread? want something that takes nice pics and is small get a nikon coolpix

/thread


----------



## dizzyizzy

JoeyDee said:


> Izzy Dizzy Bizzy girl! I got no time to waist - Im leaving to L.A on friday and I need a new camera to fit my side pocket


well you said compact and sexy and retro. It can't get more retro than that.

Anyays, I really don't think they sell any Leicas here. They are not exactly mainstream cameras as you know. You'll have better luck finding it in LA

BUT... you can get a decent camera with a Leica lense... I have a Lumix, and I've taken some VERY decent pictures with it 

But the coolest pics I've ever taken were with a Holga anyway


----------



## Guest

Miss D.Z!

Thanks for the help 

I think i'll eBay it: Leica D-Lux 4 Digital Camera Black + Leather Case, New - eBay (item 180315120715 end time Feb-16-09 20:49:34 PST) and have it shipped to my house in LA.

Spanx!
-Joey


----------



## Helios

Better to buy cameras in the states rather than here in Dubai where they are much more expensive.
Have you tried this : leica m3 | B&H Photo Video ?


----------



## Kowloon

Authorized Leica dealer in UAE is Salam department store at Wafi Mall.
They carry most of M-rangefinders and Digilux, few of R-SLRs.
Worth considering visit.


----------

